# TV question



## tlwmkw (Nov 18, 2014)

We are in the market for a new TV.  I know that there have been other threads about TV's but the models are constantly changing and therefore the older threads are almost obsolete as soon as they are posted (not unlike the TV's themselves).

Anyway, we are looking to have a wall mounted TV.  We have looked at a Samsung 60 inch Smart LED TV with 1080p and 120 HZ refresh rate.  The model number is UN60H6350.  We aren't interested in 3-D because it gives DS and myself motion sickness and headaches.  Has anyone had one of these TV's? Also has anyone got a 240 HZ refresh rate TV and does it really make any difference in what you see?  Any experience with Samsung?

Thanks in advance for any advice, tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2014)

We bought a 50" Samsung non-3D at Costco for ourselves last Christmas. Very handy to have the button for Amazon or Netflix or Pandora, etc. I don't know from model numbers or refresh rate, but with Costco's return policy and warranty it was a no brainer. You can see whatever they have up and running the same programming so you can see them side by side. The TV looks great, can be wall mounted, has a universal remote (but I prefer the Harmony). It was under $1000.

Jim


----------



## jme (Nov 18, 2014)

Samsung products are awesome, especially the LED LCD HDTVs. Do your homework in checking out sites that give reviews and you'll come to the same conclusion. 

We have the 65" (getting the 75" next time) and it might be the most favorite thing we've ever purchased because we enjoy TV so much. We watch sports and movies a lot. The refresh rate mostly comes into play with fast action, such as sports, and I like the 240, but it's not critical for some people. The 3D is not something I'm interested in. 

Look at all sorts of reviews online-----you'll learn a lot. But bottom line, I think the Samsung is the top choice available today for a home TV. It performs well, has a gorgeous picture, it's priced reasonably, it's reliable and trouble-free, and it's user-friendly. I wouldn't consider anything else. My analogy is that it's "the Lexus of TVs" (my wife has the big Lexus SUV). Enjoy.



.


----------



## Kal (Nov 18, 2014)

Samsung has a wide variety of models so you have to pay particular attention to the specifications. Narrow your choices down to maybe 3 models then go to a store and compare those 3 side-by-side. That's when you will really see the differences. Try to include one of the high-end models in your comparison so you can clearly see what you would be missing. Make sure you view a sports program with lots of action.

Key specs include: 1920 x 1080 resolution (1080p a must), processor size (quad core is best), clear motion rate and dimming technology. Disregard 3D as almost all models have 3D anyway.  Refresh rate is no longer a valid design spec as it has been replaced by other criteria.

I did a very in-depth review last year and was extremely impressed with the MICRO DIMMING PRO feature of the dimming technology. That provides incredible screen detail and color rendition. For action, the CLEAR MOTION RATE (image processing) provides a crisp image for football runners, race cars etc. (Lower quality screens will only provide a blurred image of a moving object). My rate is 960.

I ended up with the UN60F7500. Purchased it on Black Friday with a 30 day price match. Within the following 10 days I went back to the store and received a total of $600 rebate. I also received a Samsung Smart Blue Ray DVD player, and a number of other values included in the purchase.

BTW, Costco only sells Samsung models specifically branded for Costco. They don't carry the high-end models.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 18, 2014)

In general TVs are so good these days that it's hard to go wrong. Even so, I agree with Kal that if quality is important to you that it's good to investigate in detail. Otherwise, any of the TVs at Costco will likely be  great solution. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. We will probably go with the Samsung- now we just need to finalize the size and look at the motion rate (?). Everyone says go bigger but then the price gets bigger too! It's not like the old days when you just picked the brand and that was it- too much to consider. We'll let you know when we get it.

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Best Buy has a nice 50-inch Panasonic TV as their Thanksgiving special for $200.  Good luck with that one though!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2014)

I liked Costco because you have ninety days to try out your new television and you can return your purchase no question ask and no restocking fees like other retailers.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 19, 2014)

We have a 60 inch Samsung (3D we never use) from Costco and love it but we have had problems with it resulting in service calls. Mother board replaced a couple of times. Sound was cutting out.

My hairdresser got the same size Samsung at special Wal-Mart sale that was so much cheaper but I think it has been said that they use different components. She never mentioned any problems.


----------



## Carta (Nov 19, 2014)

There so many great brands...Even the lesser brand names have caught up w/ the big guys....My main tv is Samsung...But I also have Toshiba, Panasonic and Sceptre..(total of 6)  They all have great pic quality.....

  FYI... Some people assume since they bought an HDTV, the screen will display HD picture. ... U must get HD programming from your provider...Directv, Dish,  Cable,etc......And yes, it costs a little more; but IMO, well worth it...  The HDTV will work without HD programming, but the pic will be Standard Def; not High Def


----------



## wackymother (Nov 19, 2014)

We have a 46" Samsung, which is nice, except it seems to have a weak antenna. 

I know these big guys use a ton of bandwidth. Our FiOS router is upstairs, we have a very solid old house, and we had trouble streaming Netflix, Amazon Prime, and other services. 

We tried a bunch of different approaches and finally bought a $100 booster from FiOS (the only one they have). We installed it right next to the TV and since then, things have been better.


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 19, 2014)

Saw an ad today that Best Buy is going to sell a Samsung 4K - 55" TV for $900.

Better get in line, early. 

That's an incredible deal.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2014)

We've had a 60" Samsung LED over our fireplace for about 3 years.
We think it's great... and practically live in our recliners in front of it.

We saw it at Best Buy, but got a good price from at www.buydig.com

I recommend this source for reviews: http://lcdtvbuyingguide.com/
It's well organized and comprehensive.  Like this article:
"Best HDTV Shootout Comparison, Samsung vs. LG vs. Vizio"

.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 19, 2014)

*Regarding Costco TVs*

I recommend you go to a big box store, like Costco, and stand in front of a line of TVs to compare the image.  Pick the one you like best.  Use that TV as a standard to compare with other TVs you may be looking at. Unless you have a specific need for a specific feature, odds are good the one you chose will work just fine for you at home.

Consider, too, that Costco will give you a full refund for three months from date of purchase, *no questions asked*.  Longer, if there is a documented issue.  Best Buy gives you two weeks, and only if you haven't opened the box the TV comes in.  (Say what???)  Other vendors may have other policies, but basically you're on your own.

Since popular brands of TVs are the same from store to store, be aware of where you're buying whatever it is you get.  The rest comes down to features and price.

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 19, 2014)

Costco is great. Even so, if I can't order large items online I won't buy them. I ordered my last tv at Amazon. Not all TVs Costco sells in store are available online, but that's an important criteria for me.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 19, 2014)

60" Sony, LED, 1080p, WiFi, PS3 Ready, Smart TV @ Costco for $949.99

http://www.costco.com/Sony-60"-1080p-120Hz-Smart-LED-HDTV-KDL-60W610B.product.100118422.html

I like Sony's 


Reviews, including some Sony () comparisions to Samsung ():

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-KDL60W630B-60-Inch-1080p-120Hz/product-reviews/B00HPMCN8S


or, $948 @ Amazon, with free shipping


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 19, 2014)

I love my Smart TV. Sony 50" Best Buy.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 20, 2014)

Zac495 said:


> I love my Smart TV. Sony 50" Best Buy.



Best Buy will price match Amazon.  But, it has to be the same TV and model number.  However, I love Costco's return policy and support.  Both will have good deals around Black Friday and better deals just prior to Superbowl.


----------



## Kal (Nov 20, 2014)

When you look at a TV in the store retailers purposely tune some sets to look as bright as possible to get your attention. They just raise the Brightness level of the set and set the picture mode to Vivid.

 (Some retailers are even crafty enough to raise the Brightness level only on the sets that produce the highest profit margin; have you ever noticed that some sets in the store look more bright than others? It's not a coincidence.)  What's important is to look at the in-store set more than a minute or so, you will start to notice that the detail is a little fuzzy.

 Also, rarely to you see a set showing "real-time" cable TV.  They frequently show a carefully prepared High Definition DVD with clarity not obtained in the home with typical cable broadcast.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 21, 2014)

Consumer Reports just came out with a new issue and it has a lot of info on TVs. Sony appears to have the best audio. A lot of the new TVs have terrible audio for watching movies and you need to buy a sound bar if you want to hear quality sound.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2014)

tompalm said:


> A lot of the new TVs have terrible audio for watching movies and you need to buy a sound bar if you want to hear quality sound.




It's been like this for years. And not all sound bars are equal. Of course, true surround speakers with a sub is best.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2014)

tompalm said:


> A lot of the new TVs have terrible audio for watching movies and you need to buy a sound bar if you want to hear quality sound.



We haven't heard sound from our main TV in years. The feed goes first into an AV Receiver where the sound is distributed thru a surround system, then to the TV (with it's sound muted). Turning on three devices - the cable box, the receiver (set to "TV") and the TV - is a bit clunkly, but it's theatre quality sound.
.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 21, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> We haven't heard sound from our main TV in years. The feed goes first into an AV Receiver where the sound is distributed thru a surround system, then to the TV (with it's sound muted). *Turning on three devices - the cable box, the receiver (set to "TV") and the TV - is a bit clunkly, but it's theatre quality sound.*
> .



A Harmony remote will simplify this. One button turns it all on, off. If you have ROKU or other peripherals it handles them too. I got ours at Costco. About $80. http://www.logitech.com/en-us/harmony-remotes 

Jim


----------



## Mosca (Nov 21, 2014)

One thing I've found when I've gotten a new tv home is that the calibrations are all messed up: movies look like live TV shows, there is motion blur, etc. 

You can address this one of two ways. The easy way is to Google your model number and the words "calibration settings", and there will be av forum posts from people who have set the same (or similar) tv. The other way is to buy a calibration disc and do it yourself.

I've done both. Copying someone else's settings works well, setting it yourself works better and helps you understand how the different functions work together. If you are looking for a good calibration disc, Disney WOW is simple and easy to understand. I've shared mine with several people who have been pleased with it.


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> We haven't heard sound from our main TV in years. The feed goes first into an AV Receiver where the sound is distributed thru a surround system, then to the TV (with it's sound muted). Turning on three devices - the cable box, the receiver (set to "TV") and the TV - is a bit clunkly, but it's theatre quality sound.
> .



I have the same situation regarding sound. The problem I finally solved is perfect sequencing of the sound to the image on the screen. Even the slightest delay will result in the actor's lips moving with the sound occurring a bit later. I've got one setting on the AV Receiver that will increase or decrease the sound delay to sync the two together.

The AV receiver also has a plug in audio detector that I set up in the middle of the listening area. The system adjusts all the speaker settings based on the dB signal obtained by the detector.


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone bought a TV from Amazon? They have free shipping and free credit for 24 months so thought I would look into it. My only concern is that if there's a problem what do you do about it? Also do you all recommend buying extra protection for the TV? My feeling is that if its ok out of the box then it will probably be ok for a long time- my concern is if you get a bad screen or other defect off the bat. Any thoughts?

tlwmkw


----------



## Elan (Nov 22, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> Has anyone bought a TV from Amazon? They have free shipping and free credit for 24 months so thought I would look into it. My only concern is that if there's a problem what do you do about it? Also do you all recommend buying extra protection for the TV? My feeling is that if its ok out of the box then it will probably be ok for a long time- my concern is if you get a bad screen or other defect off the bat. Any thoughts?
> 
> tlwmkw



Yep.  I bought my latest Panasonic plasma from Amazon.  No issues whatsoever.  Amazon has a pretty good return policy -- it's listed on their website.

  Having said that, there are some pretty good TV deals popping up, so I'm not sure Amazon will be competitive with prices you can get at BB, Costco, Walmart, Target, etc.

ETA good deals: 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-60...SHP&srccode=cii_45538312&cpncode=37-4558018-2

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cid=283207&lid=5381976&acd=12309207150274934

http://slickdeals.net/f/7390166-sam...0hz-smart-led-hdtv-598-amp-more-free-shipping


----------



## Kal (Nov 22, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> Has anyone bought a TV from Amazon? They have free shipping and free credit for 24 months so thought I would look into it. My only concern is that if there's a problem what do you do about it? Also do you all recommend buying extra protection for the TV? My feeling is that if its ok out of the box then it will probably be ok for a long time- my concern is if you get a bad screen or other defect off the bat. Any thoughts?
> 
> tlwmkw



Amazon would be fine, but expand the search to vendors like newegg and others.  BTW, Costco has a limited selection of models AND those models are specifically made for Costco. 

 I would do considerable research in selecting the TV, then buy it on Black Friday. There are always incredible deals. Shipping is almost always free and safe for that type of electronics. Be careful of "lost leaders". That pricing is just to get you into the "store" and doesn't necessarily apply to the quality merchandise.

Insurance or extended warrantee? Just think of what you are paying per $1000 of coverage. The price is always an outrageous gouge. That's where vendors make a huge profit with a large bonus to the employee selling that coverage.


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 22, 2014)

We have almost decided on the Samsung UN60H7150- it has the 240 HZ refresh rate and also the 960 CMR which seems to be recommended.  Anyone got one of these?  This whole TV shopping process is sooo confusing now.  In the old days you just picked the screen size and brand and that was it- very simple.

Kal- I also noticed that the TVs at Costco and Sams were not quite the same- the model numbers are slightly different and often only 2 HDMI ports which could be a problem with multiple games/BD players.

tlwmkw


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 22, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> We have almost decided on the Samsung UN60H7150- it has the 240 HZ refresh rate and also the 960 CMR which seems to be recommended.  Anyone got one of these?  This whole TV shopping process is sooo confusing now.  In the old days you just picked the screen size and brand and that was it- very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have an A/V receiver the lack of HDMI on the TV is not an issue, I have an Onkyo 5.1 surround system, it has 4. I run everything through there for the audio, TVs typically have inferior speakers.  

Sorry to throw you another curve in your buying mission. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (Nov 22, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> ...Kal- I also noticed that the TVs at Costco and Sams were not quite the same- the model numbers are slightly different and often only 2 HDMI ports which could be a problem with multiple games/BD players.
> 
> tlwmkw


 
 The Costco Samsung models are exclusive to Costco.  The price is attractive because in almost all cases there are fewer features.

 I have 4 HDMI and 3 USB ports on my set.  The number of HDMI ports is very important if you will be connecting the TV to various other electronic components.  With only 2 ports you might give up one to the cable TV input thereby leaving only one available.  Not good.

 For me, the CMR of 960 provides excellent clarity for viewing ANY sporting action events.  I also have a 47" LED set and it doesn't come close to the 60" Samsung action clarity.

 To me, the very best feature is the Micro Dimming which results in excellent color and very rich black background.  This technology divides the screen into many small sectors and separately evaluates color in each sector as opposed to evaluating the full screen as a single sector.  The full screen approach provides an "average color" which is very bland by comparison.  Unfortunately the Micro Dimming Pro is only available on high-end $$$ models.


----------



## Kal (Nov 22, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> If you have an A/V receiver the lack of HDMI on the TV is not an issue, I have an Onkyo 5.1 surround system, it has 4. I run everything through there for the audio, TVs typically have inferior speakers.



I also have a Onkyo surround system and likewise run almost everything thru the A/V except the Samsung BluRay. The BluRay and HDTV are both "smart" devices and communicate very well between each other and the internet. Only issue involves another controller for the sound, one for the TV and another for the BluRay. But, hey, my wife figured it out and I'm good to go. Just don't fuss with the rat's nest of wiring behind this array of stuff. 

 I think I listened to the TV speakers once and that was enough.  It didn't take long until I installed a Klipsch Center Channel speaker to replace my previous Bose Center Channel in the surround sound array.  What a magnificent improvement especially when it provides sound for routine TV audio.


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 22, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I recommend you go to a big box store, like Costco, and stand in front of a line of TVs to compare the image.  Pick the one you like best.  Use that TV as a standard to compare with other TVs you may be looking at. Unless you have a specific need for a specific feature, odds are good the one you chose will work just fine for you at home.
> 
> Consider, too, that Costco will give you a full refund for three months from date of purchase, *no questions asked*.  Longer, if there is a documented issue.  Best Buy gives you two weeks, and only if you haven't opened the box the TV comes in.  (Say what???)  Other vendors may have other policies, but basically you're on your own.
> 
> ...


Problem with this is you likely bias the decision to the brightest display under fluorescent lights. 
Neither how you watch tv at home.


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 22, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> We haven't heard sound from our main TV in years. The feed goes first into an AV Receiver where the sound is distributed thru a surround system, then to the TV (with it's sound muted). Turning on three devices - the cable box, the receiver (set to "TV") and the TV - is a bit clunkly, but it's theatre quality sound.
> .


You should get yourself some control4 HC250 / SR250 tech. Makes that seamless. Even dimms the llights and warms the room.


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 22, 2014)

Mosca said:


> One thing I've found when I've gotten a new tv home is that the calibrations are all messed up: movies look like live TV shows, there is motion blur, etc.
> 
> You can address this one of two ways. The easy way is to Google your model number and the words "calibration settings", and there will be av forum posts from people who have set the same (or similar) tv. The other way is to buy a calibration disc and do it yourself.
> 
> I've done both. Copying someone else's settings works well, setting it yourself works better and helps you understand how the different functions work together. If you are looking for a good calibration disc, Disney WOW is simple and easy to understand. I've shared mine with several people who have been pleased with it.


Motion blur is a facet of plasma. You can 120 or 240 Hz refresh but can't make it go away.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 23, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> Has anyone bought a TV from Amazon? They have free shipping and free credit for 24 months so thought I would look into it. My only concern is that if there's a problem what do you do about it? Also do you all recommend buying extra protection for the TV? My feeling is that if its ok out of the box then it will probably be ok for a long time- my concern is if you get a bad screen or other defect off the bat. Any thoughts?
> 
> tlwmkw


Yeah we've purchased a couple of TV's off Amazon. No problems.  Do recommend purchasing one of the extended warranties that they offer, very low cost insurance. I normally get an extended warranty on all of the electronics that I purchase off Amazon: TV's, camera's, etc.  So far we've only had to use it for the DW's kindle, but she did get a brand new one after breaking the screen.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 23, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> We have almost decided on the Samsung UN60H7150- it has the 240 HZ refresh rate and also the 960 CMR which seems to be recommended.  Anyone got one of these?  This whole TV shopping process is sooo confusing now.  In the old days you just picked the screen size and brand and that was it- very simple.
> 
> Kal- I also noticed that the TVs at Costco and Sams were not quite the same- the model numbers are slightly different and often only 2 HDMI ports which could be a problem with multiple games/BD players.
> 
> tlwmkw


Just curious , why a Samsung over a Sony


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 23, 2014)

Ron98gt,

We chose Samsung because all the reviewers seem to say it is now the best. We have a Sony that is 12  years old and which has served us well but in doing our research we got the feeling that Samsung has overtaken them with TV's .

tlwmkw


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Just curious , why a Samsung over a Sony



Samsung is by far and away the market leader!  Sony is living off it's reputation from 10-20 years ago.  They have a long way to go on product line quality to come close to Samsung and others.


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 23, 2014)

Kal said:


> Samsung is by far and away the market leader!  Sony is living off it's reputation from 10-20 years ago.  They have a long way to go on product line quality to come close to Samsung and others.



Disagree. I have one.

And I have a Panasonic.

Panasonic, hands down. And I would stake my career on it, since it requires viewing images, all day long.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 23, 2014)

IMO, there are several good TV brands.   The key is getting the best deal and not getting locked into one particular brand.  Go to the store, find the TV you like for the best deal, and then research that brand before you buy.  There are several right choices.  The same can be said for computers.


----------



## Elan (Nov 23, 2014)

I love it when someone cites a product as being a "market leader" as a reason to buy, effectively implying that everyone should shut off their brains and go with the masses.  I suppose that would be rational if one assumed the masses were as educated on a subject as the prospective buyer.  For me, and I'm not trying to be cocky here, that's seldom true when it comes to researching and buying electronics.  I work in the electronics industry, so there's no reason to follow the herd.  

  Everyone should do their own research and make their own decision.  Blind brand loyalty, particularly when it comes to consumer electronics where many of the components are shared between multiple brands, is an unfortunate mistake.


----------



## Elan (Nov 23, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> IMO, there are several good TV brands.   The key is getting the best deal and not getting locked into one particular brand.  Go to the store, find the TV you like for the best deal, and then research that brand before you buy.  There are several right choices.  The same can be said for computers.



  Exactly.  And the most recent Sony's tend to get very good reviews.  Not saying they're great as I haven't compared them, but they're obviously worthy of consideration.


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2014)

Samsung is a market leader for a reason....quality and innovation.  I would not assume the buying public is ignorant.  Eventually numbers tell a story.  People very much like the product line even if in some cases a TV is purchased because it comes in a pretty box.

 Samsung places very heavy control on prices so it's not as if they're buying their way into the market.  Unlike other brand names, vendors cannot just discount to get a sale.

 For me, I did very detailed and extensive analysis of a wide variety of brands.  Just view various TVs side-by-side and the Samsung product line cannot be matched.  I have purchased a number of  different brand TVs and simply purchase what I believe is the best at that point in time.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kal said:


> For me, I did very detailed and extensive analysis of a wide variety of brands.  Just view various TVs side-by-side and the Samsung product line cannot be matched.



Want to share exactly what features of Samsung "can't be matched" by other respected brands (i.e. Panasonic or LG)?

Again, I have nothing against Samsung (I have one), but to go to the store and just look for one brand of TV is not the smartest way to approach the process.


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Want to share exactly what features of Samsung "can't be matched" by other respected brands (i.e. Panasonic or LG)?
> 
> Again, I have nothing against Samsung (I have one), but to go to the store and just look for one brand of TV is not the smartest way to approach the process.



 Do a side-by-side comparison and other brands can't match the image quality.  I'm not so sure Samsung will reveal their technical design to achieve that result.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 23, 2014)

Kal said:


> Do a side-by-side comparison and other brands can't match the image quality.  I'm not so sure Samsung will reveal their technical design to achieve that result.



I actually did do that recently and liked an 60" LG TV above the others.  Again, just my opinion.  Do some research on TVs with top picture quality and you'll see Samsung on the list along with several other brands, including LG and Panasonic.  If I got a good deal on a Samsung I wouldn't hesitate to go with that, if I could save money with another top rated brand I would easily switch.  

That's why I cringe and usually stay away from these types of discussions where someone touts a specific brand especially in a dynamic technology marketplace such as TVs (or computers).  I guess I just couldn't resist this morning though.


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2014)

Once the screen size is determined it's time for the in store side-by-side comparison to narrow down the choices.  At that point most folks are driven by price and go with something affordable that looks nice. 
 (Vizio would pass that test  )

 For others where quality is important the process involves more detailed evaluation including viewing angle, color definition, motion blur, etc.  That will always eliminate the cheaper pretenders.  One simple test is to view sections of the screen at a distance of 8 inches.  That's a quick and dirty way to judge black background and clarity.

 Further technical analysis will finalize the decision, but few buyers ever bother.


----------



## Elan (Nov 23, 2014)

WRT TV's, things like ambient room lighting, TV location and viewing (content) preferences can be more important buying factors than what one might consider "best picture quality" if simply staring at two side-by-side TV's playing Madagascar at Best Buy.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 23, 2014)

We chose Samsung, not becuz it was a market leader, "the best" or had the best specs, but becuz it had a good display, specs, and reputation for quality that seemed a tad better than others for the price (we were willing to pay). IOW, $$ for $$, it seemed to a better value.

... not saying that others could not look at the same things a reach a different conclusion 'cuz after all, this isn't rocket science, it's more a warm + fuzzy feeling.

.


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2014)

Elan said:


> WRT TV's, things like ambient room lighting, TV location and viewing (content) preferences can be more important buying factors than what one might consider "best picture quality" if simply staring at two side-by-side TV's playing Madagascar at Best Buy.


 
 No doubt about it.  Ambient room lighting would be the first criteria to eliminate any plasma design.

 For TV location, I cut out a piece of cardboard and use it to determine size and viewing angle.  It's a nice approach when you step up to a much larger size, but a year later lots of folks wish they had gotten an even bigger screen.


----------



## tlwmkw (Nov 23, 2014)

To all who have questions about the brand- we have researched on various websites, consumer reports, cnet, etc and it does seem that Samsung and LG are the top rated in TV's.  We were Sony lovers and came to this search thinking that we would probably just get another Sony but in looking at the TVs in the store we found that the Sony didn't have quite as good a picture quality. 

At that point we started the search for other brands and ended up at Samsung. We had a Vizio in our basement as a secondary TV and it has not served us well so we ruled that out and haven't seen anything to make us rule it back in again.  It's so subjective though and I can understand that everyone has an opinion on this.  I still plan to go back and look one last time in the store but since the TV's are all so large it is hard to compare them in a true side by side environment plus the fluorescent lights create another challenge in selection. I hadn't thought of holding up a cardboard cutout to see if the size is ok but that is a good idea too.

tlwmkw


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 23, 2014)

Bravia vs Samsung, funny clip :hysterical:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkFktkBja0E


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tiger Direct has this Samsung on sale now:

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s96/...8f738f68e639/fc063c221750bf1f2f6bf6ad0dd769c8


Samsung 55" Class 4 Smart LED TV, 3840 x 2160, Clear Motion Rate 240,
4x HDMI  Ports, WiFi,  Item #: UAM- 102773389, Model #:UN55HU6840 
For $897.99

Richard


----------

